# Big Game - Forum?



## Dok (5. Juli 2003)

Die Anfragen häufen sich, daher die Frage.
Besteht bedarf an einem Big Game - Forum?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Ich bin zwar nicht der Big Game Freak. Da fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld aber wenn es so viel Anfragen gibt dann richte es doch ein. 
Meinetwegen kannst das als Unterforum bei Bootsangeln reinbasteln.


----------



## Tiffy (5. Juli 2003)

Des Members Wunsch ist mein Himmelreich.

Wenn es die Mehrheit möchte dann sollten wir das machen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juli 2003)

Ich denke auch das dieses Forum echte Freunde finden wird.


----------



## udorudi (5. Juli 2003)

…bei mir nicht, ich find hier (fast) alles was ich zum leben brauche :m :m :m 

gruß aus der nordheide

udo


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2003)

Auch wen ich jetzt geschlagen werde: Fällt das nicht unter "Schleppangeln"?

Ich habs bis jetzt nicht vermisst!
Bis jetzt hat doch jedes Thema seinen platz und seine Leser gefunden....

Und bedenkt: Was kommt dann? Fischen mit der Trockenfliege, mit der Hegene ..... Jeder "sein" Forum und es blickt keiner mehr durch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Juli 2003)

Richtig! Schleppangeln würde viel besser passen. Da hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Sorry Tiffy!


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Juli 2003)

na ja.....eigentlich müsste ich nun laut schreien "lasst es uns t(h)un,lasst uns ein big game forum reinbasteln"
aber ich schliesse mich da den vorpostern an.
wir haben ja das forum "weltweit"das "angeln in europa"und notfalls auch das "schleppangeln".
wenn das big game forum kommt isses ok,wenn nicht schreiben wir halt weiter da rein..................
die kollegen in den anderen foren haben bestimmt weiterhin nix dagegen wenn wir da solche fotos einstellen.............
gruss.....das maglighttacklebiggame


----------



## wodibo (5. Juli 2003)

Wodilein ist dafür :z :z :z 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wann ich wieder zum (Little) Big Game komme aber jeden Bericht oder Infos dazu verschlinge ich wie ein Bara meinen Wobbler!!!


----------



## Michael Grabow (6. Juli 2003)

Ich war erst begeistert von docs Vorschlag. Beim ersten Nachdenken geht es mir aber wie MS oder Marioschreiber. Ist eigentlich nicht nötig. Da ich aber jeden Bericht dazu gerne lese ) Wodibo) 





> aber jeden Bericht oder Infos dazu verschlinge ich wie ein Bara meinen Wobbler!!!


würde es das Wiederfinden, nach ein paar Tagen AB Abstinenz, zumindest erleichtern. Ich habe dafür gestimmt


----------



## ThomasL (6. Juli 2003)

ich bin auch dafür, ich finde es erleichtert das finden der Beiträge


----------



## ollidi (6. Juli 2003)

Hab auch mal mit JA gestimmt, weil es bestimmt übersichtlicher wird. :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch dafür gestimmt, weil das Big Game Fischen doch ein sehr eigene Art des Fischens ist.
Und weil es vielleicht bei "Angeln Weltweit" nicht so passt, denn ich kann ja auch im Fluss oder See "Weltweit" fischen aber Big Game geht eben nur im offenen Meer !(klar die sind auch Weltweit)
Noch ein Grund ist, das es doch prima unser AB bereichern kann und doch bestimmt Klasse Storys bring im AB-Magazin !! :m


----------



## felix181 (7. Juli 2003)

Ich bin sehr für ein Big Game Forum und möchte anmerken, dass Big Game nicht unbedingt mit Schleppangeln gleichzusetzen ist. Ich betreibe ausschliesslich Big Game Fishing und schleppe nur etwa 10% der gesamten Zeit. Ausserdem sind die Fragen beim Schleppfischen auf Hecht doch grundlegend anders als die auf Thune...


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Juli 2003)

*Big GAme Forum*

Ich denke, wir hier im Board sind doch schon mitten drin im Big Game. Siehe mal die ganzen Berichte. Genau wie schon einer hier geschrieben hat, Big Game kann ich mit nicht leisten. Mit einer extra Rubrik werden vieleicht schon wieder Hemmschwellen geschaffen, weil einer denkt, ist ja das exclusive Fischen für die Reichen. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich finde den Ausdruck
BIG GAME FISHING doof und noch schlimmer wenn man sagt, LITTLE BIG GAME. Warum nicht einfach, wenn es denn schon in englisch sein muss, GAME FISHING oder OFFSHORE FISHING. Damit ist das ganze Meeresfischen gemeint. Petri Heil


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Juli 2003)

Ich denk mir es macht Sinn eine eigene Rubrik einzurichten. Alleine schon aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit. So ist das Ganze doch etwas zerstreut.

Andreas


----------



## Ace (21. Juli 2003)

hab dafür gestimmt die Gründe wurden oben schon genannt.


----------



## Schleie! (26. Juli 2003)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass eines gemacht wird..bin auch kein Biggamer, aber ich würde mich über Fotos, Videos, Berichte freuen...


----------

